# Dynamic Web Projekt und SVN



## nussratte (21. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab bisher immer nur "normales" Java programmiert und da auch mit SVN gearbeitet das war kein Problem. 

Jetzt habe ich angefangen auch mit Java im Webbereich zu arbeiten und erstelle da zur Zeit mein erstes Servlet. 
Ich würde gerne auch diese Arbeit in SVN sichern, ich habe nur das Problem wenn ich in Eclipse Team->Commit mache, das er mit nur die src sachen für den Commit anbietet und nicht die ganzen "Spezialordner" des Webprojekts, wenn ich nur das Commite und jemand anders das auscheckt sind nur die src. und klassen da und nicht die Webprojekt datein(also die die Eclipse automatisch angelegt hat) was zur Folge hat das es dann nicht läuft

ist das normal das man das nicht alles ins Repo schieben kann? oder mache ich was falsch? 
wie wird das dann ausgecheckt? weil wenn ich ein Dynamic Projekt erstelle und dann in ein bestehendes Projekt auschecke dann ist das immer nur "zwar im projekt" aber in einem Unterordner

verwirrt mich etwas, weil ich das so nicht kenne 
Würde mich über Hilfe freuen


----------



## timbeau (21. Jan 2013)

Gleiches Szenario bei mir aber geht ohne Probleme. Also nicht normal. Eine Lösung habe ich aber leider nicht dafür.


----------



## tfa (21. Jan 2013)

> wenn ich in Eclipse Team->Commit mache, das er mit nur die src sachen für den Commit anbietet


Wählst du "commit" auf dem src-Verzeichnis aus oder auf dem Projekt?


----------



## nussratte (21. Jan 2013)

@timbeau
welche konfiguration nutzt du? 

ich habe:
- Eclipse Juno IDE for Java EE Developers (for Mac)
- Subversive update-site 

@tfa 

ich wähle das projekt aus, habe mal ein ScreenShot gemacht, Rechtsklick aufs blaue und dann Team-> commit (bzw das erste mal Share Project)


----------



## tfa (21. Jan 2013)

"WebContent" ist jedenfalls eingecheckt. Das build-Verzeichnis allerdings nicht, aber das ist auch korrekt so. Was vermisst du denn?


----------



## nussratte (21. Jan 2013)

müssen die JAX-WS und Deployment nicht auch mit?


----------



## Timothy Truckle (21. Jan 2013)

nussratte hat gesagt.:


> @timbeau
> welche konfiguration nutzt du?
> 
> ich habe:
> ...


Du solltest Deine Projekt-Verzeichnisstruktur entsprechen dem Apache-Maven Vorschlag ändern. Maven - Introduction to the Standard Directory Layout Dann hast Du alles unter 
	
	
	
	





```
src
```
...

bye
TT


----------



## timbeau (21. Jan 2013)

Bin grade @work aber ich schau gleich mal nach.


----------



## nussratte (21. Jan 2013)

ist "Sollte" in diesem zusammenhang ein "Muss" ?

so sieht es aus wenn ich auschecke


----------



## Timothy Truckle (21. Jan 2013)

nussratte hat gesagt.:


> ist "Sollte" in diesem zusammenhang ein "Muss" ?
> 
> so sieht es aus wenn ich auschecke


Nein, aber es wird einfacher, wenn Du's tust (und gleich noch 'ne pom dazu legst...)


bye
TT


----------



## timbeau (21. Jan 2013)

Ich glaube da stimmt was nicht. Kann sein, dass du da mal was umkonfiguriert hast? Erstell mal ein neues Dynamic Web Project und kopiere deine Daten da rein.


----------



## nussratte (21. Jan 2013)

ich hab eig nichts konfiguriert

ich hab es jetzt aber noch mal neu runtergeladen und SVN nun über Marktplatz installiert, es macht es leider immer noch
ich versteh das nicht


----------



## timbeau (21. Jan 2013)

Das Project sieht nicht aus wie ein Dynamic Web Project.


----------



## nussratte (22. Jan 2013)

meinst du das im ersten oder im zweiten screenshot ? 
wenn der zweite, das ist ja mein Problem


----------



## timbeau (22. Jan 2013)

Wo ist dann das Problem ein neues DWP anzulegen? 
Deine Antwort: "Ich habs nochmal neu runtergeladen"...du sollst es bei dir im Eclipse anlegen, nicht irgendwo runterladen.


----------



## nussratte (22. Jan 2013)

natürlich ist es kein Problem das noch mal zu machen, ich hab das halt nur öfter versucht bevor ich hier geschrieben habe 
ich habe es jetzt noch mal gemacht und mit screens dokumentiert was ich gemacht habe


----------



## nussratte (22. Jan 2013)

kann es am Repo liegen (Assembla) das die andere Sachen dort nicht hochgeladen werden können?


----------



## timbeau (22. Jan 2013)

Das sieht schonmal besser aus, als auf dem Screenhost von oben. Der src-Ordner wird auch als src-Ordner erkannt. Sieht man an dem ausgefüllten "J"ava-Symbol. 

Teste mal googlecode. Wenn es da klappt, liegts wohl am Rep. Ich kenn das aber nicht, daher nur Fehlereingrenzung.


----------



## nussratte (22. Jan 2013)

also bei googleCode ist es genau so 

im Workspace liegen aber halt auch nur die sachen die er mir für den Commit anbietet
mach eclipse da beim anlegen was falsch ?


----------



## nussratte (22. Jan 2013)

mmh ich hab jetzt noch mal alle CheckOut as durch probiert 

wenn ich Chechout mache und Neues Projekt anlege über den Project Wizard, dann hat es wieder das Aussehen von Dynamic Web Project aber ich bekomme im Projekt einen neuen Ordner mit dem Inhalt aus dem Repo, in dem dann src und webcontent ist, obwohl die beiden ja schon im Projekt vorhanden sind 

kann man das nicht zuweisen das er das in den src des neuen Projekts packt ?


----------



## nussratte (22. Jan 2013)

Mit "Find projects in the children of the selected resource" scheint es auf den ersten Eindruck das richtige zu machen.
Verstehe das zwar nicht so recht 
aber ich werd mal schauen wie sich das jetzt weiterverhält


----------



## maki (22. Jan 2013)

Solltest dich in Maven einlesen, ist komplex das Thema.

Zu deinem konkreten Problem:
Maven hat eine andere Ordnerstruktur als Eclipse.

Bist am besten dran wenn du einen Archetype verwendest um ein WAR PRojekt mit Maven zu erstellen und dieses dann in Eclipse als Maven Projekt importierst, nicht umgekehrt.
Zusätzlich solltest du noch das maven-wtp Plugin in Eclipse installieren.

Das alles wird aber nix wenn du dich nicht in Maven einarbeitest, da gibt es kein "learning by doing", nur "frustrating if you didn't read the documentation".


----------



## timbeau (22. Jan 2013)

@maki: Woran siehst du, dass hier Maven im Spiel ist?


----------



## maki (22. Jan 2013)

timbeau hat gesagt.:


> @maki: Woran siehst du, dass hier Maven im Spiel ist?


Oops.. da hatte jemand doch Maven geschrieben und ich dachte..


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Jan 2013)

[EDIT]epicfail meinerseits 
@maki: bin aufs gleiche reingefallen wie du 
[/EDIT]


----------



## timbeau (22. Jan 2013)

@nussratte: Kann auch sein, dass derjenige der das Projekt eingecheckt hat, was vermurkst hat. Ist das Projekt "geheim" oder kann man das mal testen?


----------

